# Dougie Hack Question



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

So for mother's day my son had an old Douglas Fir singing Xmas tree he gave me (minus the cord but that's easy enough to get). There are a few hacks on line but I notice mine does not have the Aux input jack. Is there anything that can be done to make him say other things or am I screwed? 

I have never tried anything remotely tech with Halloween before and I want to give it a go.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/58152-douglas-fir-no-aux-jack.html


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Beforedawn said:


> So for mother's day my son had an old Douglas Fir singing Xmas tree he gave me (minus the cord but that's easy enough to get). There are a few hacks on line but I notice mine does not have the Aux input jack. Is there anything that can be done to make him say other things or am I screwed?
> 
> I have never tried anything remotely tech with Halloween before and I want to give it a go.


Without the aux jack, you will have to power the jaw motor directly by disconnecting the motor wires and feeding power from an audio activated relay of some fashion. There are several inexpensive electronic kits out there called "Vox" (Voice Activated Relay) kits that you can build that will allow you to control the motor from an mp3 player/microphone and the like. I did this to several Dougies about 10 years ago.

The biggest problem to doing it this way is that voice and music all sound the same to a "Vox" and the motor will not move as expected without some recording tricks (one channel audio, one channel with beeps to control the motor) with Audacity.

The Dougies with the Aux jacks were a breeze, no hack required just plug and go.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

This will do the job:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26340
Just use a MOSFET or Darlington transistor on the output from the TLE2022. Use the transistor to switch the power to the jaw motor.


----------

